# Michelin Pro 4 wear question



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey all, take a look at the pics. These Pro 4's have a bit less than 500 miles and have developed a ridge of "cracks??". I am not sure what else to call it. Has this happened to anyone else? Is this something I need to be concerned about terribly? I would really appreciate some feedback. Cheers.


----------



## razredge (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmmmm...are those pictures of the front, rear, or both tires? What psi do you have them inflated at? Curious to as I'm considering getting these tires. Good luck.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

front and rear. i run 100 on the front and 105 psi on the rear. max psi for the pro 4's is 116 (written on the side of the tire). they are truly awesome in handling and looks, but i dunno about these ridges.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

same thing happened to mine(actually I had the 3 not 4 model) but it was at more like 1500 miles. I've also noticed other riders using them have the same thing going on. I didn't cause a problem for me and judging by the number of people I see riding PR 3s with the same issue it wasn't a problem for them either.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

ok thanks for that info. i will keep riding them.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Mine OK*

My lightly used 4's don't show any cracking. Only a couple hundred miles on them as I was tagged by a car soon after mounting them.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

My pro 3s have looked like that for the last 5 months. Does not seem to affect ride but looks like chit!

Have some pro 4s on another bike but still very new and nothing yet.


----------



## Jeremy R (Apr 19, 2012)

I have some Pro 4's on my bike with close to 500 miles on them and they still look new. I have to agree with you on the ride. Incredible ride quality and handling.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Had the cracking going on with the older Lithion's and PR2's. From what I understood Michelins are just very prone to do that, but are still ride-able. However my PR3 never did that.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

wow, my pro 3's are awesome and have over 3000kms

they have light cracks but the bike is kept indoors and when transported it stays inside my SUV away from direct sunlight


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for the info. i'm gonna keep going with them. they don't seem to have any less grip or anything else. must be just a trait with these tires because of the soft rubber.?.


----------



## bsdumans (Aug 29, 2009)

I have some Pro4 race and they are 1250 miles without any dammage , it's a good improvement in comparison with Pro3 which presents cracks after such a milage


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have both the 3's and 4's and have been using the 3's since they came out and never had that issue. They do grip very well!


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

krisv7 said:


> Hey all, take a look at the pics. These Pro 4's have a bit less than 500 miles and have developed a ridge of "cracks??". I am not sure what else to call it. Has this happened to anyone else? Is this something I need to be concerned about terribly? I would really appreciate some feedback. Cheers.


I have had this on some older Krylions. I do not think it is a problem as long as the sidewalls are not cracked. If I were you: a) check the inside of the tyre and inspect whether the carcass is being compromised b) send the images to Michelin and ask for advice.

I have a pair of Michelin Pro4 Endurance without any signs of cracks.

Btw: I am not a member of this forum:
http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=5334.0

But I think a UK based Michelin employee reads the above forum and maybe if you post there he will reply to any of your concerns.

Just a side note: I found the thread (see link above) quite interesting insofar as to if we want to believe what the Michelin person wrote there that "Michelin" doesn't think anyone has the knowledge and ability to "fake" their tyres.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Looks like dry rot. Happens to anything rubber in hot areas . Lived in Florida for many years and everything made of rubber looked like that. Decreased life span of product. 
I switched away from Michelin tires for that reason both on MTB and road and went to other brands. 
The Michelins had great ride and grip but shortest lifespan of all the tires I have ever used

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Will_Tires_dry_rot


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Someone said dry grip is much better than pro race 3. Is this true?


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

samh said:


> Someone said dry grip is much better than pro race 3. Is this true?


Yes. Pro Race 3's have awesome grip, but the Pro 4's are extremely confidence inspiring. I can just "slam" the bike into a corner and it just tracks and holds the line like i have never experienced before. Just sooo much fun!! i can usually pull a couple of bike lengths on my friends i ride with through a corner- just hold speed very well.:thumbsup:


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

dracula said:


> I have had this on some older Krylions. I do not think it is a problem as long as the sidewalls are not cracked. If I were you: a) check the inside of the tyre and inspect whether the carcass is being compromised b) send the images to Michelin and ask for advice.
> 
> I have a pair of Michelin Pro4 Endurance without any signs of cracks.
> 
> ...


Good advice. checked the inside of the tire, and it looks ok. no visible issues.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

psycleridr said:


> Looks like dry rot. Happens to anything rubber in hot areas . Lived in Florida for many years and everything made of rubber looked like that. Decreased life span of product.
> I switched away from Michelin tires for that reason both on MTB and road and went to other brands.
> The Michelins had great ride and grip but shortest lifespan of all the tires I have ever used
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Will_Tires_dry_rot



Hmmmm... interesting. my bike doesn't sit around for days or weeks. i am in Houston, TX, so it is hot here. i did take the bike to the lbs and asked the tech, and, at first, he thought it was dry rot. however, i told him i ride 3-4 times a week, so, how could that happen. then, he changed his answer to an attritutable trait of the model of tire. like i said, there isn't any less grip, but looks like i may only get another 200-400 miles out of them, at the current rate of "decompostion". that would mean these last me less than the pro race 3 i was using. hmmm...


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I love my MP4's and if you missed this promo on the side bars, go get them free socks!!!

http://pro4.michelinbicycle.com/rebate/


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

*Aggressive Cornering*

it looks like you corner aggressively on possibly both entry(front tire) and exit (rear tire). that is why you have burnt the side rubber off. in addition, your tires were hot from the weather, ground and cycling speed. the rubber is different on the sides ; softer so you get more grip.

it's similar to motorcycle tires. i had michelin pilot powers on my sport bike. when i went into the mountains to do twisty's, my tires would have rubber burning off. the front from hard braking. the rear from strong acceleration. this is normal and that is why race tires are deemed "worthless" after short uses. you can go straight, but, the grip is gone on the sides. it would still look new.

it looks like michelin has a reputation of tires being slick / no grip very early. my friend said that people on the motorcycle tracks didn't like them because they quickly became slick with no side grip.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

bq_or_bust said:


> it looks like you corner aggressively on possibly both entry(front tire) and exit (rear tire). that is why you have burnt the side rubber off. in addition, your tires were hot from the weather, ground and cycling speed. the rubber is different on the sides ; softer so you get more grip.
> 
> it's similar to motorcycle tires. i had michelin pilot powers on my sport bike. when i went into the mountains to do twisty's, my tires would have rubber burning off. the front from hard braking. the rear from strong acceleration. this is normal and that is why race tires are deemed "worthless" after short uses. you can go straight, but, the grip is gone on the sides. it would still look new.
> 
> it looks like michelin has a reputation of tires being slick / no grip very early. my friend said that people on the motorcycle tracks didn't like them because they quickly became slick with no side grip.


You're probably right, the heat and corner speed with the soft rubber on the sides is wearing them out very quickly. just like their motorcycle tires, sacrifice longevity for speed and traction. I am gonna have to make a decision on when to replace them, and what to replace them with. Hmmm...


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*Heat?*

To me,
It looks like heat on the side of the tire. Or too soft compond in the tread / side edge of the tire. Maybe the mix for this run of tires was just a little different. 
I have just put on a Pro 4 on the rear and still using VeloFlex Corsa 22 on the front. 
I will be putting a Pro 4 on the rear of the other bike soon.
Both bikes have Pro 3 on the rear tire postion.


----------



## Sapele (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all, I found this string when looking info what might be the case with my pro4s. I have driven only few hundred kilometres and they already are cracked entirely. Same thing front and rear. I will contact Michelin and see what'll they answer. This is not ok for a tire on this high level.


----------



## teambcw (Jul 30, 2012)

I have pro3 with light cracking after only 500 miles, seem ok but i dont like the looks for sure.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

This thread made me check my Pro3s that I rode most of the Summer, about 1500 miles in some serious heat and although the rear is almost worn flat it has no cracks at all. My Pro3s have red sidewalls and grey tread, maybe the black compound is the problem?


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, I have all black tires. Used two on the rear this riiding season in the Hudson Valley of New York, with none of this. Used one on the rear of the other bike, none of this. On one of the bikes I use this as a front tire no problems. 

What is the date code on the tire if you find it? Michelin may ask.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Been thinking about going to Pro4s after my stash of Pro3s runs out. I've gone through at least 1/2 doz Pro3s and they typically develop very small short cracks on either side of the contact patch on the rear tire, but nothing quite as dramatic as picture in this thread. Here's what I typically see:


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Sapele said:


> Hi all, I found this string when looking info what might be the case with my pro4s. I have driven only few hundred kilometres and they already are cracked entirely. Same thing front and rear. I will contact Michelin and see what'll they answer. This is not ok for a tire on this high level.


I think this looks bad.

Please report back what Michelin has to say. If they are not going to honor the warranty on a bad batch sample simply ditch the brand/quack doctors in the future.

I am a big fan of Michelin tyres (never had a problem with the tyre though) but have never heard anthing good about their customer relations service department.

However, I also noticed 2 things with the new Pro4 Endurance (former known as Krylions): A) The ride is much more plush due to a softer rubber compound. This is good, however B) The tyre is not long lasting and nowhere near the Krylion's >5000 km. 

These days Michelin is run by marketing idiots or the prodigies from weightweenies.com. What is the point of making a tyre lighter and lighter which only can mean "less rubber and reduced durability".


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

looigi said:


> Been thinking about going to Pro4s after my stash of Pro3s runs out. I've gone through at least 1/2 doz Pro3s and they typically develop very small short cracks on either side of the contact patch on the rear tire, but nothing quite as dramatic as picture in this thread. Here's what I typically see:


I do not think there is anything wrong with your tyre. 

However, the tyre in Sapele's original post by comparison looks really bad.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

dracula said:


> I do not think there is anything wrong with your tyre.
> 
> However, the tyre in Sapele's original post by comparison looks really bad.


Agree. I meant my pic as an example of what's normal and acceptable, IMO and experience.


----------



## Sapele (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi,
I first contacted Michelin directly here in Japan. They came back with polite answer to contact the store where I had made the purchase directly. After sending pictures and explanatory mail to Chain Reaction Cycles things started to proceed quickly. CRC apologised for faulty items and sent replacements immediately. Package came with DHL and arrived few days later. I have to give five stars to their customer service! Very happy with the service indeed!
BTW cracked tyres had date stamps 11/04 inside the tyre whereas replacements were newer lot (12/04). I just love to ride with pro4 tyres and sure hope this batch will serve me longer than few hundred Ks.
Just to notice that even though the cracking was really bad, the inside of the problem tyres was OK. Still running them was no option for me. When pushing it you want to be sure you can trust tyres to do their job...


----------

